# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  tạo file gode con dấu in nhiệt cho máy cnc

## ongbapcay

xin được phép chia sẻ 1 cách tạo file gcode cho máy cnc,mình thường dùng cách này để làm ra các logo in nhiệt .

hình ảnh thực tế sẽ tải lên sau cho các bạn tham khảo.

----------


## ongbapcay

phần mềm kèm theo mình để link ở đây

----------


## ongbapcay

> xin được phép chia sẻ 1 cách tạo file gcode cho máy cnc,mình thường dùng cách này để làm ra các logo in nhiệt .
> 
> hình ảnh thực tế sẽ tải lên sau cho các bạn tham khảo.


đây là video tạo file
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wj_i...ature=youtu.be

----------


## ongbapcay

http://www.mediafire.com/file/1j4aq0...tCAM9.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/1j4aq0...tCAM9.rar/file

----------


## ongbapcay



----------

